# My playlist is blank



## bearcat250 (Feb 19, 2004)

OK, my playlist shows 81% free but the titles are not listed. I can go to history and everything is there and I can play the programs from the history file. Why is the playlist blank? I have enabled mrv, so I have a feeling that this is what is causing the problem. I am running two HR21's and both have mrv enabled.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

reboot the unit


----------



## bearcat250 (Feb 19, 2004)

David MacLeod said:


> reboot the unit


I performed the reboot and the play list is back. Is this an mrv bug?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Not necessarily. The unit just loses an index now and then and a reboot fixes it. Symptoms can vary.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

its happened before mrv introduced, no idea what causes it really but the few times it does happen people have had luck with reboot.
iirc it happend once to me about a year ago but thats it.


----------

